# Strange problem



## Daniel (Oct 30, 2005)

I just uploaded 6 of 9 photos. all 9 where taken at the same time. processed the same. only 6 of them will upload. the other three tell me only jpg. files can be uploaded problem is they are jpg. files.
any ideas. I tries netscape, and explorer. I also tried resaving them with anouther photo editor just in case.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 30, 2005)

Never Mind, I renamed the files and they uploaded. not sure just what they didn't like this time. I renamed them three times before they would go.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Oct 30, 2005)

Just a guess

Check the size of the images. 
I forget, but there is a max size for images and if you exceed that size you get a generic message about jpgs. If you read further down you will see something about image size too.


----------



## Paul Russell (Nov 21, 2005)

This site and many others don't like spaces or special characters in the file name. Keep your file name simple and you will have less problems.


----------

